# Reassessing Salvation in Christ and World Religion



## Mayflower (Jun 22, 2007)

I came across the next author and book :

Terrance L.- Tiessen Who Can Be Saved?
Reassessing Salvation in Christ and World Religions

http://www.e-n.org.uk/p-2944-Who-can-be-saved.htm

Interview author of Who Can Be Saved?
http://www.ivpress.com/spotlight/2747.php

What do the missonaries on this board think about this kind of views ?


----------

